# **Important Announcement **



## florida sun

This weekend we're going to be upgrading our forum software to the latest version, Xenforo 2. The boards will be unavailable starting on Saturday at 3 pm eastern. We anticipate they will be back online Saturday night if there are no technical issues with the transfer. Once the forums are back online, the design team will be working on them, so they may not look like "our forums" right away. While we are upgrading the software, this new version does have some major differences - mainly that it is designed with a priority on mobile devices. There are also many new features with this version of Xenforo, including expanded emojii options, enhanced editing features and better integration with social media among them.

While we don't expect any major downtime, with any migration to a new platform, things can happen - so we ask for your patience and understanding as we undergo this enhancement.


----------

